# Camping Villasol - Benidorm



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Information for the Winter Motorhomers off to Benidorm - Please note Camping Villasol are now including 2kw of electricity per day in its winter long stay rates.Perhaps its pressure from La Torreta or Raco who also give this with their rate.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

With any luck that would just about run the small fridge.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Power*

Hi,
Camping Armanello in Benidorm provide 25 Amp hook-ups - in ACSI book.

I thought it was a misprint but not. The hook-up boxes are also marked 25 amp and the bloke who was supposed to hook us up confirmed 25 amp.

As most motorhomes in the EU are 16 amp wondered if anyone managed to pull 25 amps with heating, hair driers, air con and electric fires in awnings etc..

Cheers,
Alan


----------

